# Relabeling Question



## rynic20 (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm about to start my line of shirts but i was wondering what would be the best route for me. I will have different styles of shirts ex. Jerzees T's, Anvil fashion T's, and probably bella shirts for girls. I want to order Plastisol transfers but all these shirts come from different origins. Do i have to put where they came from? I really don't want to order like 5 different tags.


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

Each tags has to be different anyway because you have to include the shirt size in the label. But I believe the country of origin needs to be included as well. I may be wrong but I'm pretty sure.

Check this link for more relabeling info - Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Jen is correct, Country of Origin is one of the required bits of info to be included on labels (RN Number, Fiber Content and Care Instructions are the others). The link Jen provided is the best resource to learn about relabeling. It's long, but worth reading if you are going to relabel your shirts.


----------



## rynic20 (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for the info.. What i was going to do for the sizes was put them all down and circle or X the actual one with a marker of some sort.. I've seen it done before and it looks kind of artsy. What do you think? Appreciate the info


----------



## rynic20 (Feb 24, 2008)

I read the link you gave me and if I understand it right I can use my company name instead of an RN# as long as i put the care instructions and origin..Does that sound right?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Technically, you are supposed to use your full corporate name instead of the RN Number, it can't just be your brand name or logo. The RN Number application takes about 2 minutes to submit online, they e-mail it to you within a day or two and it's free. And Fiber Content is required as well.


----------

